# Blablabla



## Matholde

Bonjour !
J'aimerais savoir comment les américains et les anglais disent "Blablabla" quand par exemple ils font semblant de parler, ou d'être au téléphone...
J'espère que vous comprendrez le sens de ma question, même si mes explications sont très vagues !


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sorry, they don't. They say "Blah, blah, blah".

Mes excuses pour l'oubli: Bienvenu au forum!


----------



## Quintis

Blah Blah Blah?


----------



## Matholde

J'ai lu ça sur d'autres forums, j'aimerais vous expliquer précisément le sens de ma question pour être sûre !
Je joue dans un groupe de rock vieux d'un an, et, cherchant un nom, nous avons pensé à lorsque l'homme qui s'occupait du micro a demandé au chanteur de dire quelque chose, et qu'il a dit "Bla...". Quelque chose de plus... stylé existe-t-il en anglais que "Blah" ? 
Merci c'est gentil !


----------



## Quintis

Oui mais le nom, phonétiquement, ça sera juste *bla *?

Autrement qu'on écrive bla ou blah, ça se prononce pareil en anglais sauf que l'onomatopée s'écrit *blah *par convention.

Il se pourrait cependant que le *h *à la fin de l'orthographe anglaise fasse que les *bla-bla-bla *s'enchaînent moins vite en anglais qu'en français. Je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## Matholde

J'ai vu quelque part "Clap-trap", mais je suppose que ce n'est pas employé dans le même sens...


----------



## Quintis

Je ne connaissais pas, la définition donne: *Pretentious, insincere, or empty language.

*En gros ça se traduirait par *baratin.*


----------



## Matholde

Justement, le nom "Bla" français ne nous convenait pas, tout simplement parce que c'est... Moche ! Donc on s'est dit qu'il y aurait peut-être un équivalent anglais qui soit plus parlant, mais si il n'y a que bla, avec ou sans h, on cherchera autre chose !


----------



## Matholde

Quintis said:


> Je ne connaissais pas, la définition donne: *Pretentious, insincere, or empty language.
> 
> *En gros ça se traduirait par *baratin.*



C'est cette définition qui m'a fait penser que Bla au sens ou je le cherche n'existe pas en anglais, car cette définition en est une mais pas la bonne


----------



## Quintis

Si ça peut t'intéresser, voici une page avec plein de mots qui sont plus ou moins synonymes:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/blah


----------



## Kelly B

Claptrap c'est de n'importe quoi, je pense.

J'avoue avoir du mal à saisir l'idée que tu cherches à exprimer...


----------



## Matholde

Claptrap ne veut rien dire ?
Moi non plus, malheureusement ! x)
En fait je crois que ce Bla signifie "un mot", en gros comme si on devait completer un texte à trous, et lorsque l'on le lit à haute voix, on peut marquer un silence, dire mm mm ou Blablabla !


----------



## Matholde

Merci pour le lien, mais je crois que ça ne m'éclaire pas d'avantage sur le sujet...


----------



## Quintis

Clap-trap veut dire quelque chose, ça veut dire du n'importe-quoi, nonsense, des balivernes, du baratin.

Et là j'avoue que tu m'as perdu également...


----------



## Matholde

Ah !! D'accord, merci ! x)
Dans ce cas j'ai perdu tout le monde, y compris moi...


----------



## Language Hound

Welcome to the Forum, Matholde!
Below are English definitions involving one, two, and three _blah_s
though, for the life of me, I can't figure out why you wouldn't want a more interesting name for your group!



> blah  (blä) Informal
> n.
> 1. Worthless nonsense; drivel.
> 2. blahs A general feeling of discomfort, dissatisfaction, or depression: "Monday morning Oscar woke up with the blahs" (New Yorker).
> adj.
> 1. Dull and uninteresting.
> 2. Low in spirit or health; down: sat around all day feeling blah  (Source)





> blah-blah-blah  [blah-blah-blah]  Show IPA Slang.
> adverb
> 1. and so on; and so forth.
> noun
> 2. meaningless chatter; idle gossip: the blah-blah-blah of gossip columnists.
> Also, blah-blah.
> 
> Origin:
> 1920–25,  Americanism; reduplication of blah  (Source)


----------



## Kelly B

Mais si, effectivement,  "that's claptrap" veut dire "c'est de n'importe quoi". 

_Something or Other_? ça veut dire "je ne sais pas trop quoi," plus ou moins. C'est plutôt lourd par rapport à _Blah, _mais pas trop lourd quand même.


----------



## Matholde

Woah woah woah ! x)
Le temps de déchiffrer les définitions en anglais de Language Hound et me revoilà !
Kelly B, j'adore Something or Other, je ne trouve pas ça lourd du tout ! Je me demande juste si... Enfin c'est une réponse au texte à trous ou au nom du groupe ? Parce que ça le fait comme nom de groupe, mais est-ce que ça ne s'éloigne pas trop de l'idée de départ ?
En tout cas merci !


----------



## Matholde

Language Hound, qu'est-ce que tu entendrais par "un nom de groupe plus intéressant" ?


----------



## Language Hound

Some synonyms for the noun "blah" suggested by Dictionary.com:



balderdash - bosh - nonsense - rubbish - tosh - boloney

*Noun*
"Used to refer to something that is boring or without meaningful content."
*Exclamation*
"Used to substitute for actual words in contexts where they are felt to be too tedious or lengthy to give in full."


----------



## Matholde

Voilà c'est le 2eme, Exclamation !


----------



## Kelly B

Ben, vu que j'avais du mal à bien saisir l'idée du départ et en m'appuyant sur les notions d'un texte à trous et d'un mec au micro qui dit je ne sais pas trop quoi, je l'ai proposé comme nom du groupe.

Edit : j'allais ajouter_ Insert Adjective Here_ mais je crains que ça ne fasse trop intello coincé.


----------



## Matholde

Eh ben, avec ton accord bien sûr (que je sois pas obligée de payer pour utiliser ce nom de groupe ), woah ben je le proposerai au reste du groupe et j'espère qu'on le retiendra, en tout cas merci de ton aide !


 Et merci BEAUCOUP à tout le monde, j'ai eu plein de réponses à plein de questions, j'ai appris un tas de choses en un rien de temps, franchement merci !!


----------



## Language Hound

Matholde said:


> Language Hound, qu'est-ce que tu entendrais par "un nom de groupe plus intéressant" ?


From your post #4, I understood (perhaps incorrectly?) that you were looking for a name for your band.
_("Je joue dans un groupe de rock vieux d'un an, et, cherchant un nom...")
_Personally, I don't think any version of "blah" makes for a good name for a rock group.


----------



## Matholde

Justement, SOMETHING OR OTHER, c'est plus "intéressant" ? 

Ps : c'est juste une impression ou les smileys sont vraiment bizarres ici ?


----------



## Language Hound

Matholde said:


> Justement, SOMETHING OR OTHER, c'est plus "intéressant" ?


"Something or Other" just sounds to me like you're undecided on what kind of music you play.
However, I do prefer it to "Blah."
It's up to you what kind of image you want your band to project.


----------



## Matholde

C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Mais est-ce qu'être indécis sur le genre de musique que l'on joue renvoie une image négative ou est-ce que cela montre juste que notre style de musique est un peu original, et dans ce cas, est-ce que ça peut être un bon côté ?


----------



## Language Hound

It could be interpreted either way.


----------



## Matholde

Je vais bien réfléchir à tout ça, en tout cas merci de m'avoir fait remarquer ceci !


----------



## SteveD

Matholde said:


> Bonjour !
> J'aimerais savoir comment les américains et les anglais disent "Blablabla" quand par exemple ils font semblant de parler, ou d'être au téléphone...
> J'espère que vous comprendrez le sens de ma question, même si mes explications sont très vagues !


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   To go back to the original question, tose of us old enough may remember "rhubarb, rhubarb" from The Goon Show:                                                                                                                                                                                                                          "During radio programmes of the 1920s and 1930s, the background noise for crowd scenes was often achieved by a moderately large group of people mumbling "rhubarb" under their breath with random inflections. This was often parodied by Milligan, who would try to get the same effect with only three or four people. After some time, Secombe began throwing in "custard" during these scenes (For example in "The Fear of Wages" and "Wings Over Dagenham"). About 10 years after _The Goon Show_ ceased production, Secombe, Eric Sykes and a host of other well-known comic actors made the short film _Rhubarb_ in which the entire script consisted of what Milligan called "rhubarbs"."


----------



## Martyn94

Matholde said:


> J'ai lu ça sur d'autres forums, j'aimerais vous expliquer précisément le sens de ma question pour être sûre !
> Je joue dans un groupe de rock vieux d'un an, et, cherchant un nom, nous avons pensé à lorsque l'homme qui s'occupait du micro a demandé au chanteur de dire quelque chose, et qu'il a dit "Bla...". Quelque chose de plus... stylé existe-t-il en anglais que "Blah" ?
> Merci c'est gentil !


I'm not sure whether there is a "standard" method, but if it is a question of making a noise down the mike to check that it is working, it is customary to count off "one, two, three..". God knows if that would do as a name for your group.


----------



## LV4-26

Ne trouvez-vous pas étrange que_ blah blah blah_ et _bla bla bla_ soient si proches phonétiquement alors qu'aucun des deux n'est considéré comme un emprunt d'une langue à l'autre ?
Selon les dictionnaires étymologiques de chaque langue, ils ont chacun une origine interne (_blab_ pour l'un, _blaguer_ -- peut-être -- pour l'autre).
Or, il semble que l'équivalent français soit apparu juste 2 ans après l'expression anglaise (1918-1920).
Ça fait beaucoup de coïncidences, non ?


----------

